# good .308



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Who makes a good quality, inexpensive .308, I'm looking to buy one, and some opinions would be great!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

CZ good quality has single set tiirgger and made on a 98 Mauser Pattern 
Remmber you will get what you pay for. The CZ shots well right out of the box and will hold it value


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Weatherby Vanguard synthetic.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*SAVAGE*

And my preference is the 10FP

huntin1


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

10FP, well priced and very accurate


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

I Just Got The New .308 Savage With The Accu Trigger, Shoots Great.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

He's looking for one less than the $500+ ones you guys are mentioning. I told him the Stevens model 300 would be good. Well priced and still a tack driver(for the price.)


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, weasle is right,i guess i should'vebeenalittlemore specific on my pricerange


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Alec, I checked at the gunshop downtown for the Stevens, $299. I went to H&H in Maple Lake, too and they're gonna give me a call back tomorow with a price.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

sweet, keep me posted.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Stevens is also a great choice. Same as a Savage minus the accu trigger and a different color stock..........even better priced.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh, Hey Alec. I'd suggest the .243 rather than the .308. But I guess it depends on what you will be hunting more of. I'm assuming you'll be hunting coyotes more than deer, so I'd say .243.

Dont listen to Alex with that "The .243 bullet exploded on a peice of alfalfa" story either :lol: . That truely was a freak occurance and is not normal. :wink:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah Phil, I gave it some more thought and I think i'll listen to you. Thanks for all the input with the calling and now the gun.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the input everyone, i really appreciate the info. :beer:


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

308 Win. (SB2-208)


----------

